# Best car for kayakers



## joey (Jul 5, 2008)

Dear AKFF members, 
I have recently been dispossessed of my trusty '98 Prado  and now have around *$15,000* to spend on a replacement vehicle. Although I've searched the net, I cannot find a car review that's specifically written with kayakers in mind. So I thought I'd ask the people in the know: *What are the best cars for kayakers?*

Right now I am considering the *Nissan X-trail* (older model), *Subaru Forester*, *Ford Territory*, and *Honda CR-V*, but I'm open to other suggestions.

I have a Hobie Outfitter so there is twice as much gear as a single seat yak, so luggage space is important. Other considerations include the way the boot opens, where the aerial is located and the height of the vehicle. Preferably, I'd like to be able to load the yak on the roof by myself. With a baby on the way, of course it needs space for a baby seat but I think most cars are capable of that.  
I'm looking forward to hearing which cars you have found to be perfect for kayaking, camping and fishing adventures and also, which ones to avoid.

Sincerely,

Joey


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I have a Ford Escape and find its a great all rounder - maybe a tad taller than the Forester (not much though) and not as tall as a Prado/Territory. Fits plenty of gear and is a comfortable and reliable mid-size 4WD. $15,000 should pick you up a good 2005-6 model so they are also good value for the $$.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Any car will do the job, although I must admit after moving from an X-Trail to a dual cab 08 ML Triton 4x4 Ute, I would probably lean toward the ute.

I can throw my gear in the back regardless of how stinky or wet it is, yet everything is still nice and secure with a hard tonneau - I leave all my gear in there permanantly now, all I need to do before a trip is load the yak on the roof racks and off I go.

+ vote Ute of any variety 8)


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm in the same dilemma myself at the moment (with a 10 week old baby) and want to upgrade from my VW Golf.

I haven't decided on the car yet but am leaning towards an X-Trail but had my eye on a Forester (02-05 model) early on.

One thing to consider with the Forester is the back seat room. Prior to bub being born we took our capsule to a dealer to try out in the Forester but there was bugger all room to fit the capsule in the back.... Front passenger seat had to be pushed quite far forward to accomodate the capsule. Baby seat shouldn't be a problem but if you're going to be transporting baby in your 'yak' car in the first 6 months or so, take the capsule with you to all the cars you're checking out and make sure it fits.

Good luck with the decision and let us know how you go.

Marty


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. 
A dual-cab ute was one of my initial options, however it was swiftly vetoed by the wife. I also looked at some Mazda Tributes which are very similar to the Ford Escape, but I prefer the chilling glove box on the X-trail.
Having a ute - do you find that when anyone needs to move something, or have just bought a fridge, that they will ask you to help them, or lend them your ute? I think that would get annoying, unless they pay you a case of beer or something.

Marty75: Thanks, that is excellent advice. I never thought the capsule would be a problem to fit. That definitely changes my view of the Forester. I've just found a 2003 X-trail Ti Luxury for $13,000 but its manual which isn't so good for my wife. I think I'm leaning towards the x-trail at the moment. I wouldn't mind hearing what Patwah's experience has been like with his X-trail.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

The only problem with the x-trails is the exhaust hangs lower than the diff, so if you ever get adventurous and take it off road, you are likely to need a new muffler.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a dual cab ute, no canopy.
Best thing about it is to load your yak, you simply lift it onto the tray, then slide it up onto the racks. You don't need to lift your yak to roof height at all. You can also chuck all your gear in the back (except rods) for the trip home. You can sleep in the tray when you go on trips to the NT. A "conventional" vehicle is just so limiting.
And no, no one usually asks me to help them move (might be cause I'm a surly bugger) although I do tend to volunteer.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

The Mazda Bongo with autolauncher!









An incredibly safe seafood attracting Volvo which makes the kayak redundant!









The Mercedes which thinks it is a kayak!









The car to amuse the children while you load the kayak!









You could even go traditional old school!









the choices are endless!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

joey said:


> Thanks for the advice guys.
> A dual-cab ute was one of my initial options, however it was swiftly vetoed by the wife. I also looked at some Mazda Tributes which are very similar to the Ford Escape, but I prefer the chilling glove box on the X-trail.
> Having a ute - do you find that when anyone needs to move something, or have just bought a fridge, that they will ask you to help them, or lend them your ute? I think that would get annoying, unless they pay you a case of beer or something.
> 
> Marty75: Thanks, that is excellent advice. I never thought the capsule would be a problem to fit. That definitely changes my view of the Forester. I've just found a 2003 X-trail Ti Luxury for $13,000 but its manual which isn't so good for my wife. I think I'm leaning towards the x-trail at the moment. I wouldn't mind hearing what Patwah's experience has been like with his X-trail.


The X-trail is a great car - my wife drives ours still, we've had it now for about 3 or 4 years.

We've only had one minor electrical fault (a sensor failed) in that time, the mechanic actually commented he doesn't see too many problems with the X-trail's coming through, they are a great car - we love ours. Its pulled an 900kg camper trailer to Cairns and back, and some light offroad work the the camper trailer attached as well - no dramas.
(PS: The chilled cup holders actually work pretty well too!)

The issue lowish hanging exhaust is definately a real one, ours is still standard but I have taken her offroad quite a few times over some reasonable terrain without any problems - if you have a look at the Australian X-Trail Forums there is a fix for the exhuast there somewhere, it can be easily lifted and tucked up nice and neatly out of harms way with a small modification.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

Sounds like your down to x-trail vs. forrester dude. The territory is a thirsty pig and the crv is auto only ( if thats an issue ? ) and has never had a good off road review. Ive had an 06 x-trail for 2 years and would have no worries recomending it. Can easily handle two yaks on the roof ( ive done it ) and will get you on and off most beaches no worries ( they only weigh around 1000kg ) Ive towed a 1450kg van no worries aswell.

Before i purchased it i considered the forrester/outback by subaru, however i found the x-trail had

- More versatility ( the back seats fold down level and you can fit a double matress in the back )

- Greater towing capacity

- Cheaper running and servicing cost

- More boot space ( with the seats up )

- And was cheaper to purchase and more readily available second hand

Having said that, subaru build a good car, and either will do the job. Maybe take one of each for a drive to get a bit of a feel for em ? Also consider the vitaras, great reputation for a tough little off roader.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

waldo said:


> Before i purchased it i considered the forrester/outback by subaru, however i found the x-trail had
> 
> - More versatility ( the back seats fold down level and you can fit a double matress in the back )
> 
> ...


That's a pretty good summary. I thought long and hard and about the X-trail and ended up with a pajero because I got a deal I couldn't refuse.

The only thing the forester has over the x-trail is value rentention and looks. Although the new foresters look like arse.

If you never plan on selling, go the x-trail. More bang for your buck.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

waldo said:


> and the crv is auto only


That's wierd. My wifes CRV has 3 pedals and a gearsticky thing.... :shock: :?

I guess it all depends on how much space you need/want and what sort of comfort/performance levels you want/expect. Coming down from a Prado, you'll be giving up a bit of room and power going into a smaller softroader. Personally I do like the Foresters for build quality and performance but found them a bit small and cramped to drive (I came out of a Pajero). I went with the 2002 Escape (bought new) just because it had good power (150kw), fuel economy and more head/legroom (I'm 6'3") and space in the back. It doesnt have low range 4WD but does have diff lock (not that I've tested it out on any super tough stuff). Its' also bloody comfy (i've done 170,000km in mine).

However, like kayaks theres no such thing as the 'perfect' car for everyone - its a personal choice.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Subaru outback!
With the new model released the gen 4 outbacks have been plummeting in price and are now attainable at $15k in nice condition.


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

here's my 2bob s have you thought of a trailer ? how many times do you use the yak i think a trailer would be the best no salt on the car heaps of room no smells in the car except from the little one


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah now I have a trailer, brand new 7x4', under $1000.
I'm thinking of using it fo rthe reasons you've stated. Can fit lots of gear in a trailer too. Depending on your situation, you can park the trailer in the shed and lock the door, no need to even unpack it, all ready to go for next time.


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2008)

> Subaru outback!
> With the new model released the gen 4 outbacks have been plummeting in price and are now attainable at $15k in nice condition.


I just had a look at carsales.com and there were no gen4 outbacks for under $15k. Plenty of Gen3s though.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

scleburne said:


> Yeah now I have a trailer, brand new 7x4', under $1000.
> I'm thinking of using it fo rthe reasons you've stated. Can fit lots of gear in a trailer too. Depending on your situation, you can park the trailer in the shed and lock the door, no need to even unpack it, all ready to go for next time.


Parking and load over length are the biggest issues with trailers, Due to my back and neck problems I always use a trailer. I have extended the draw bar to minimize overhang but parking is a problem, especially during our peak holiday season here on the Mornington Peninsula. Agree however on the leaving it loaded for quick easy use.
My little Cruiser is buggered due to rust and I am wondering what to get, a ute is looking to be my choice.


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

I find this one ok! Nice and low so you don't have to lift the kayak too high and comes with a built in fish cleaning table at the back. 8)

Or you could just do what this guy did... :shock:


----------



## Kitfox (Aug 13, 2009)

I just purchased an 05 Outback with 44,000K's on the clock and paid $22K. Great vehicle and more room for the same price as the Forrester which I had before. The cheaper Outbacks have heaps of K's on the clock and still go for around $15K. I took my time and searched Carsonline for about a month before I took this one but is got the goods and easy to load.

Cheers


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Just tossing something different out there - how about a Nissan Pathfinder. Good off road and pretty reliable from my experience??


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

I've actually seen two outback gen 4's at dealers in Canberra with big sticker prices of $16990 and $17990 so I figure many of the private sales are dreaming. Especially in other states which don't have the ACT 10% price markup. Many cars in general are overpriced on carsales... There are lots listed in the $17k bracket, offer them $15k and they would be mad not to take it.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

Davey G said:


> waldo said:
> 
> 
> > and the crv is auto only


That's wierd. My wifes CRV has 3 pedals and a gearsticky thing.... :shock: :?

quote]

I stand corrected, i got that info from a honda dealer too !


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Kia Sorento ..... a grossly under-rated vehicle in my opinion and plenty to choose from for around 15k.
very good off road, with low range gear box, better then average ground clearance and approach/departure angles, very stiff with full ladder frame chassis. I've had mine for over 2 years now and have towed a caravan, been through heaps of soft sand and bush tracks with out a care, or any care for that matter. Plus they run on low oc. unleaded. 
Generally over-looked and under rated.







take one for a test drive and you'll be converted.


----------

